# Rubberdown Customs Outlander rad kits!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

So here it is, painted red by my friend since he wanted it red and was not inclined to wait a week for powder coating LOL, 

He removed his overflow jug all together and rode it hard and seems to be A-OK without the jug. 

We WILL have a SLIGHT change on the next ones so there is more protection all the way along the bottom edge where the bend in the face plate is, BUT it will have ample air flow with the design change 
They will come in a textuted black powder coated finish.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks sick! :rockn:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

that is sweet:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good! I think i would like the full bottom you speak of more than the original also. What's the cost?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Looks good! I think i would like the full bottom you speak of more than the original also. What's the cost?


I should have them back by Friday from the powder coater, we bent them and sand blasted them today, I'll post pics as soon as I can. 

They will be the same price as the rest of the kits, all pictures and prices are right here,

http://www.rubberdowncustoms.ca/rad.html


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks sick dude!!!! Sweet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

PM SENT ON A COUPLE MORE SMALL DETAILS ON THE CUSTOM RAD RELOCATE...:rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is an updated pic of our rad kit for this machine, this one is powder coated and if you look, you can see the extra protection we offer along the bottom of the kit.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sexy! Looks pretty well protected too.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

definitly like the revised one better, your quality looks great and sweet prices too!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> definitly like the revised one better, your quality looks great and sweet prices too!


 :agreed: 100% DEFINITELY LIKE THE NEWER BOTTOM PART INSTEAD OF THE FIRST ONES. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

I want one I want one!! LOL...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*N I C E*


----------

